# How do we renew system on Android ?



## vatanak (Aug 14, 2008)

Dear everyone,

I had a some kind bin boot softwar. of android froyo. 2.2. I want to upgrade to Gingerbread 2.3. I had downloaded a gingerbread in zip file. When I unzip it, it was with. Img file. I could not boot it from my Acer software on my computer


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

First check to make sure your phone is compatible: Android 2.3 upgrade list: Is your phone getting Gingerbread? - Computerworld Blogs

Second: How to Upgrade OS Android to version 2.33 (Gingerbread)


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

On most of the phones, you'll automatically get a system update prompting you gingerbread is available for your phone and you need to update.

Sadly, many phone companies do not push the update to gingerbread. Most stop at 2.2 since that was the most critical update.

Newer phones will definitely be getting gingerbread since 2.4 (Ice Cream Sandwich) is now around the corner.


----------

